# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  У меня увели аккаунт на одноклассниках. Кто может вернуть?

## koysara

Здравствуйте!
У меня увели аккаунт на одноклассниках.
При попытке восстановить пароль и прочее на адрес почты, который был мной зарегистрирован (aleksey_pm@mail.ru), не приходит письмо.
Помогите пожалуйста восстановить.

С уважением и надеждой, Алексей

----------


## Xamik

обратись в сапорт однокласников!

----------


## koysara

В техподдержке отвечает робот, до людей достучаться не могу.
А письмо на ящик не приходит.

----------


## tatieli

такая же фигня,но письмо приходит через час-два и тогда уже "одноклассники"пишет ,что код не действителен,по-моему сапорт "одноклассников" не справляется

----------


## koysara

Наверное не справляется, как получите доступ к аккаунту, отишитесь как сделали, ок?




> такая же фигня,но письмо приходит через час-два и тогда уже "одноклассники"пишет ,что код не действителен,по-моему сапорт "одноклассников" не справляется

----------


## tatieli

пока никак,забила.
их письмо приходит через час,через два в лучшем случае,а им написала,они до сих пор не ответили в поддержке.

----------

